
Forget Raises: Employers Lean on Health Benefits to Retain Workers - cryoshon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-21/forget-raises-employers-lean-on-health-benefits-to-retain-workers
======
JSeymourATL
> "Of all the perks, however, health care was by far the most "frequently used
> for employee retention. A full 80 percent of HR professionals in the survey
> cited health benefits, more than retirement and vacation, as a way to keep
> talent, up from 58 percent in 2012".

I've yet to see an HR professional at the table who can truly strategize on
retaining talent. People seldom stay for benefits alone, but they will stay
for good bosses.

~~~
a3n
Yeah, you sort of assume good benefits and pay, and then you stay as long as
the relationships and learning are good. And then you do something different
anyway.

